# Cooling fan question



## VladimirS4 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi!
Have a 2000 Audi S4 and recently I have noticed that the cooling fan is running as I accelerate. The more I accelerate the faster/louder the fan is. I noticed that during summer time, which is fine cause it's hot. But never was doing that during winter til recent. The motor temp is normal and no check engine light. Would the issue be in a fan switch or maybe a sensor is bad? Just need some advise. 
Thanks!
Vlad


----------

